# 1st Ever Photoshop Effort



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys

This is my first attempt at using photoshop, and although there's only a couple of modifications, I really like it! I'm well aware that it's not perfect (or even close), but any comments are welcome :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice work!! 
Next job - window tints, which are extremely easy 
One thing i will say is trace the rear arch neater, but other than that, top job :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Also keep an eye on the colour matching when smoothing as i can see where the handle was.
Very good effort for 1st go though


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Adding to the above, it looks like you've copied and pasted an existing area. It might be better to use the clone stamp tool, or even use the smudge tool finely to blend the edges


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys! Yeah the handle does look a bit rubbish, and yeah it was copied and pasted 

Do you know of any websites that have half decent tutorials or guides for photoshop?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

half decent? no.

brilliant? yes:thumb:

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> half decent? no.
> 
> brilliant? yes:thumb:
> 
> http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm


Awesome, cheers mate. Looks like that will help me out loads :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Just had another quick go one. Please note that this is not my cup of tea, just trying a few different things out and am fairly happy with how it's came out.










Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Not bad mate, but it still looks a little two dimensional, concentrate of shadow detail and finer detail, for example the wheels look like they have been pasted in to the car because they don't seem to be quite fully in the arches.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Not bad mate, but it still looks a little two dimensional, concentrate of shadow detail and finer detail, for example the wheels look like they have been pasted in to the car because they don't seem to be quite fully in the arches.


How do you mean by not fully in the arches?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

you need to shrink the wheel slightly to show a bit of shadow in the arches, as it is the wheel just looks like it is not sitting all the way in the arch. I don't know how to put it another way.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

blimey, good work man! I can just about de-badge a car without it looking too bodged but thats it. great effort.:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> you need to shrink the wheel slightly to show a bit of shadow in the arches, as it is the wheel just looks like it is not sitting all the way in the arch. I don't know how to put it another way.


Ok nice one. I'll try and work on it. It seems an easy thing to get the hang off, but a hard thing to master!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Eddy said:


> blimey, good work man! I can just about de-badge a car without it looking too bodged but thats it. great effort.:thumb:


Cheers mate, only had the program a week and just trying a few things the min!


----------

